# Vasectamised male wanted



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

I live up in North East Scotland, Elgin. and hour from Inverness and 2 from Aberdeen. I have 2 five month old jills and rather than putting them through the trauma of neutering I would like a vasectamised boy. I would like a rescue but cant find a local one. Does anyone know of a rescue near me or one who would be willing to rehome without me travelling miles as Im busy with the dog rescue?

Thanks

Beth


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

You can get them jill-jabbed, as an alternative, but it varies in it's lasting effects.
It is quite traumatic for jills to be mated (rough). Hobs can carry STD's and vasectomies CAN and DO reverse, apart from that.... good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

you need bullet:thumbup::lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

borderer said:


> you need bullet:thumbup::lol:


I wondered when that would crop up!:lol:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

think dundee rescue would be the nearest to yourself...thats if its still on the go.


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I spoke to the vet regarding the jabs but I wasnt keen on pumping them full of drugs.

I didnt realise it would be rough on them I thought they'd like it 

Ok who is Bullet???? :

Beth

Oh and Dundee is a 3 hour drive away, which isn't bad but Ive loads on just now with the dogs rescue.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

If you want to get a hob and get him veed the nearest rescue to you is in Turriff Aberdeen, A1 ferret rescue call geoff on 01888 545034 see if he can help you out. That's your nearest one


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

You dont know bullet? He's the liveliest of the lot of us and when teamed with borderer they are double the trouble!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

brackenhwv said:


> If you want to get a hob and get him veed the nearest rescue to you is in Turriff Aberdeen, A1 ferret rescue call geoff on 01888 545034 see if he can help you out. That's your nearest one


Thanks for that. I will give him a call and see if he can help. x:thumbup:

:confused1: And no I dont know Bullet...........


----------

